# I have IBS, but could I also have Gerd, Is this Gerd ??



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a itchy, tickely throat with cough, and when I breathed in, couldn't breathe real well, and felt like something was in my throat or lungs, I feel like I have a lump. Last night I had the cough, and felt like my esophagus or throat had flutters, couldn't breathe real well, and a acidy feeling and taste in my throat. Stomach was upset also, Could I have Gerd also.


----------



## 14534 (Jun 5, 2006)

Don't know if everyone is the same.. my gerd is more like.... having the flu when the sour stuff shoots up only there is pain in the sternum area usually when I eat something that is a trigger or have a LOT of stress. You might be dealing with something different not sure. I've had gerd 20 years. The cough yes it could be but never had a problem with lungs.


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

CrampsterHave you ever had a scope done.


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

cvoor, I have had those problems. When the acid is real bad it feels like my heart flutters. I feel it just before I'm about to fall asleep and it startles me awake. Stomach upset for me was the sign of an ulcer also sometimes I had a little trouble swollowing. My breathing wasn't like an asthma attack, I just kept having to take a deep breath over and over. I had endoscopies and upper and lower GIs, all the usual stuff. I was diagnosed with H Pylore also. You may need to have some tests to confirm if you have GERD.


----------

